# kay does digital (again)



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

In case I get a bigger digital horsey art bug, here's my journal thread.  

Today I was completing an application portfolio and needed a quick animal sketch, so... 










gingerscout's Renegade (thanks so much for letting me use the pic!). Such a lovely horse!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I was just going to ask you if I could use this in my topic about Renegade


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

gingerscout said:


> I was just going to ask you if I could use this in my topic about Renegade


Sure, you're totally welcome to repost that wherever you want.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you, I got plenty more pics of him in his topic..LOL


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm generally not impressed with digital artwork, but that is lovely!


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks guys for the feedback!  

I was feeling a little blue and having a ****ty day, so I needed a little art therapy. Since I couldn't be bothered to search for a proper reference I painted my own pony.  










Reminds me a lot of this one I did ages ago, as a response to an art contest "what I like about Arabs". In short, ended up writing about their willingness to give and to trust despite anything. After these years with my pony I couldn't dream of a better example.


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

Eh, idk how to edit. Posted the pony too early...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

they are very good. there are small areas of the anatomy that you could improve on. such as the jawbone of the white pony seems a bit large, and the cheek bone seems a bit 'muddy'. i love how you handle the mane, and how you leave areas light and dark and all. you have a real sensitivity.


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

tinyliny, yeah, totally! If I was going for absolute accuracy, there's a *lot* to improve on! I think Renegade suffered the most when it comes to accuracy and proportions. Alas, these are sketches so I'm really trying to force myself to work quicker and allow some amount of... shall we say, impressionistic leeway. 

Thanks for pointing out the jaw thing, I'll have to dig out that ref and do comparisons. Tho I always draw it too small! Could it be I erred on the other side this time? ;D From this look I'd veer for messing up the mane: it shouldn't come kissing the edge of the bone like that, it's too thick and it should not be that midtone. Kills the definition. (Also, the eye might be too small.) 

And I do agree on the muddyness. I'm really really bad at dirty greys which of course results in a lot of unnecessary overworking and muddy surfaces. SIGH. That's really one of the reasons for this recent effort to try developing a quicker workflow & slowly transferring to even more direct style of painting in every medium.

I really love your considered comments. Thank you!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I guess I can't be much of a critic.. I think you did an awesome job on Ren's picture..lol


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

gingerscout said:


> I guess I can't be much of a critic.. I think you did an awesome job on Ren's picture..lol


 Well, you should know how gorgeous your horse is! I personally think I made him too lean and with longer face than needed. Not to mention the inaccuracies with the markings! But I was kind of 'it's a sketch, fgs, leave it' at that point...

And, yay, got my refs! This is the "sharp" version.








I don't think I'm off by all that much, that it's more of a value thing, or what do you all think...? 

Current version: 








IDK. The eye? Yes, this was supposed to be a sketch. 

One of my biggest problems is fiddling endlessly and it only makes things worse (see above). This needs to stop. :/


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

Waiting my washing machine to finish up...


----------

